# Beef liver may remove tear stain



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Someone told me today while I was in the pet store shopping for a solution for tear stain, that they give beef liver to their puff and the stain disappeared.:wub:

They said that they read the ingredients on "Angel Eyes" which indeed has liver and they started giving it to their puff and the stain is gone:good post - perfect

I am going to try it:aktion033:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Hmmm...interesting! I am curious to see replies about if that might help.
I thought the Beef was just for flavour in the Angel Eyes, but maybe there are other reasons?
I imagine that must gobble up the liver!

Your siggie is cute: _Maltese are angelic_ 
But maybe it needs an edit to add: Most of the time! lol


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Wouldn't that be wonderful. Somehow I think not though. Angel Eyes works because it has Tylosin in it. In fact there is an Angel Eyes with other flavourings other than liver. The liver I think just makes it more agreeable. I know that Lola has always had liver treats and she still tears, sometimes a lot more than others. Sometimes the tears stain and others her face is just wet.

Either way, Dolcina will be very happy to have the liver treats.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm going to agree with Maureen on this one. Angel eyes worked because of the antibiotic in it (and the liver is for flavor).


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Liver has many nutrients in it and can be great for healthy dogs, but I doubt that it cures tear stains.


----------



## daryl (Mar 14, 2009)

It amazes me how many times I have seen people say that beef liver stops stains.

It seems to be the case that people look at the ingredients in Agels Eyes (beef liver and tylosin as tartrate) and develop some kind of myopia when they are confronted by an ingredient that they are unfamiliar with.

They don't know what tylosin is (or can't be bothered/are unable to check) so they pretend it doesn't exist. Ergo it must be the liver.

In their defence I guess that they assume that any reputable firm would tell them that they are giving their loved one antibiotics.

Tylosin is very bitter so the taste is masked (to a degree) by the liver.

It does seem very likely that diet does indeed play a major role in tear staining but it is very unlikely that liver will help.

Petsco etc have stopped selling Angels Eyes and now carry safer and legal alternatives if you are looking for a tear stain preventer/remover.


----------

